# Do you use Dr hornsby's Big bud?



## headbandrocker (Oct 11, 2008)

If you use this product please give me a bit of info on it,
I know some who swear by it and they are gettin 3 per so im all ears...

If you dont use it but know what it is made of and use that for same effect please let me know what you use,Thanks N Praise Hbr


----------



## dazed76 (Oct 11, 2008)

.2 grams per liter from week 2 till week 7


----------



## headbandrocker (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks dazed, what results have you noticed from using this product?


----------



## s0high (Oct 13, 2008)

Advanced nutrients is an all around awesome line-up. Big bud will not let you down.


----------



## DecimateForce (Oct 13, 2008)

I use the whole AN 2 part product line. I've seen great results. The combination of bloom enhancing nutes I wouldn't go without are Bud Blood the first week, Big Bud the second week up until peak ppm, then overdrive the two weeks prior to flushing. These three nutes work in combination throughout the plant's lifecyle, but should never be used in the same feeding otherwise you will burn your plants. Blood starts the budding process creating more bud sites. Bug Bud speeds up the flowering process and is stored in the plant to be used when you begin decreasing nutes. Overdrive triggers the plant to begin using all stored nutes when ppm is decreased.


----------



## nathenking (Oct 15, 2008)

My AN staples are in order of importance: 1. Voodoo juice 2. Big bud 3. Overdrive 
4. carboload 5. sensizym 6. B52
I use em all and I promise that you wont be disappointed in em. They are worth the extra cash if your doing a bigger grow. Good luck brother


----------



## headbandrocker (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback!
Nathan thanks for the breakdown!-How much will these 6 you mentioned run me?

I have heard alot of my friends swear by this stuff-im interested pretty broke but interested!


----------



## The Stig (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm using BigBud on my grow right now, I can't tell you the difference because I always use it lol.. but just by using the Sensi A+B grow and bloom, and the bigbug and getting great results


----------



## dannyking (Oct 20, 2008)

The Stig said:


> I'm using BigBud on my grow right now, I can't tell you the difference because I always use it lol.. but just by using the Sensi A+B grow and bloom, and the bigbug and getting great results


This is exactly what im using at the moment and also getting great results, well actually im only on grow right now but cant wait to use bloom and big bud. I'm looking into some other addatives also.


----------



## headbandrocker (Oct 20, 2008)

what week do you use the big bud?


----------



## hooked.on.ponics (Oct 22, 2008)

DecimateForce said:


> I use the whole AN 2 part product line. I've seen great results. The combination of bloom enhancing nutes I wouldn't go without are Bud Blood the first week, Big Bud the second week up until peak ppm, then overdrive the two weeks prior to flushing. These three nutes work in combination throughout the plant's lifecyle, but should never be used in the same feeding otherwise you will burn your plants. Blood starts the budding process creating more bud sites. Bug Bud speeds up the flowering process and is stored in the plant to be used when you begin decreasing nutes. Overdrive triggers the plant to begin using all stored nutes when ppm is decreased.


That's the magic formula right there. I grew two clones side by side once awhile back. One with the flowering boosters, one without. They looked like two completely different plants by the time harvest rolled around.


----------



## headbandrocker (Oct 22, 2008)

sweet so in week 7 i can only use the overdrive ya? What about big bud when would i use that?


----------



## hooked.on.ponics (Oct 31, 2008)

headbandrocker said:


> sweet so in week 7 i can only use the overdrive ya? What about big bud when would i use that?


What I do is try, best I can, to plan it so that I'm running Overdrive the last two weeks of feeding, right before the final flush. I switch Big Bud out and Overdrive in.


----------



## headbandrocker (Oct 31, 2008)

i saw it at the store and wasnt sure if i should get it -what does it do for your plants?
i got moab by mad farmer do they do similiar things? thanks


----------



## mared juwan (Nov 1, 2008)

If you are using any AN products you should check out this chart. Advanced Nutrients - Nutrient Calculator Big bud is weeks 2-4 of flower. I have had several previous grows and just started using bud blood and big bud. It has sped up the flowering process and my buds are maturing faster but still getting huge and frosty. I am very happy with it so far.


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 2, 2008)

nice=will check em out soon for sure


----------



## hooked.on.ponics (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm not 100% sure on MOAB, except that it's a bloom booster of some kind.

It's a play on the weapon by the same name: the "Mother Of All Bombs" except that in this case they replace "Bombs" with "Blooms". The MOAB is an ungodly weapon, the most powerful conventional bomb in the USA's arsenal.

In fact, military strategists caution against using this bomb against a nuclear-capable foe because the explosion is so powerful it can be mistaken for a tactical nuke. It's so massive no bomber can carry it - it has to be dropped out the back of a cargo plane.

Fun trivia... I'm full of it.

Anyway, the bloom booster MOAB I don't know much about.

The way I understand the Bud Blood, Big Bud, and Overdrive trio is this:

Bud Blood - stimulates the beginning flowering response. I see earlier flowers and it seems like I get more bud sites with this.

Big Bud - Just like the name implies, this packs on size and weight. This is the single best thing in Advanced Nutrients' arsenal IMHO.

Overdrive - I'm not 100% sure what this stuff is _supposed_ to do, but in my experience it really puts the finishing touches on the bud sites. It seems to tell the plant "okay, time to finish things up". Actually slows the final maturation slightly, letting me get a little more weight on. It's like the opposite of Bud Blood. I have really been able to pinpoint my ripening to exactly where I want it to be much easier with this.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 6, 2008)

great info hooked!
I will try the an line next round for sure-but the moab did well!


----------



## d4mth3m4n (Nov 6, 2008)

I recently switched over from BC line, hygrozyme, hydroguard, sweet, koolbloom, purple maxx, and gravity over to Advanced forumla.

I'm now using Sensi Grow A+B, Bud Blood, Big Bud, Carbo Load, Overdrive, Sweet Leaf, Voodoo Juice, with a few non AN products as well, Sonic Bloom and Hygrozyme.

I'm only into the first day of flower after 1.5 weeks of veg and the plants are looking like the best crop so far. 

I'm curious if any of you have any experience with adding Atami's Bloombastic with your flower forumlas? I'm going to buy it tomorrow to throw into the mix as it's supposed to have some really great results as per my hydro store owner.

Also, when using the Bud Blood are you supposed to flush after the first week to clean it out? Or can you just leave it in to run it's course until the third week to flush?

Currently i'm planning on flushing after the first 3 weeks, then after another 3 weeks as I was told that the voodoo juice takes 2-3 weeks for the enzymes to really start doing their thing.

Thanks!


----------



## mared juwan (Nov 6, 2008)

d4mth3m4n said:


> Also, when using the Bud Blood are you supposed to flush after the first week to clean it out? Or can you just leave it in to run it's course until the third week to flush?
> 
> Thanks!


I've put two different sets of plants through the bud blood and big bud regimen now. I never flushed in between and things were great. 



hooked.on.ponics said:


> Overdrive - I'm not 100% sure what this stuff is _supposed_ to do, but in my experience it really puts the finishing touches on the bud sites. It seems to tell the plant "okay, time to finish things up". Actually slows the final maturation slightly, letting me get a little more weight on. It's like the opposite of Bud Blood. I have really been able to pinpoint my ripening to exactly where I want it to be much easier with this.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


Overdrive is a flower booster like Kool Bloom or Ionic Boost. Let's see if I remember correctly: Overdrive = 1-5-4, Kool Bloom = 0-10-10, Ionic Boost = 0-5-6. These boosters are usually started in week 4 or 5 of flower and used until final flush. They actually become one of your base nutes. So if you were using a two-part base, when you start using overdrive it becomes a 3-part base. This drops N levels and boosts P and K to grow fat buds. I've started using Ionic Boost in place of Overdrive. Cheaper and works better IMO.


----------



## dvsdsm (Nov 7, 2008)

HBR~,

I'm using Advanced Nutrients Sensi 1 Grow and Bloom with Big Bud. I know everyone talks great things about AN, I use it, but there's no fucking way in hell I can justify $400 worth of nutes for the whole line. The 2 part Sensi and Big bud are called the "High Yield Kit" and it doesn't use nearly any of thier stuff, so why should the one part either is the way i look at it. 
Voodoo juice is supposed to be the shit, but @ $70/liter shipped, fuck that!
But hell I feel ripped off buying anything retail. My wifes ears are still burning after I bitched about spending $120 for Botanicare nutes for the Aero I copied from StinkBud.

The only product I say I've "SEEN" a diffrence with is the VHO foiliar feed.
I have done a few side by sides with it and it's a very noticable diffrence.Like CFL to HPS diffrence. Alot denser plants than without. 

Also I properly store my nutes in the dark and at cool temps. The Sensi 1 powdered nutes I use Grow and Bloom still have chunks of white shit left. I wasn't sure if that was epsoms salts or clumpy nutes, I shake it for bout a minute in a 2 liter with water before adding it to the water can and I mean shake the shit out of it. Still get chunks in the bottom of the water can and 2 liter. I might be wrong but it just doesn't seem right.


----------



## hooked.on.ponics (Nov 15, 2008)

dvsdsm - I always look for corners to cut in my budget as well. A penny saved and all that. But the cool thing with Advanced Nutrients, at least in my opinion, is that like you say even the simple stuff is of high enough quality that you don't have to spend a load of money on all the extra bells and whistles.

Those extras are there if you want them and they're worth the money imho, but it's like the difference between great and awesome. The way I did it was to just start with the basics - Sensi and Big Bud - and build from there as the budget allowed.

And I agree with the VHO. That stuff is crazy. Overnight bushes.


mared juwan - I think I'll stick with the Overdrive. The price difference isn't that much, least not around here, and it works better for me.

You're right on the Bud Blood. No flushing necessary there and unless they get burned there's no real reason to flush in the middle of flowering. I try to keep them on the feed as much as possible cause I just love the fat, heavy buds.


----------



## supernova (Nov 16, 2008)

hi there well i use bigbud from the second week untill week 6 flower then i use overdrive.

in the 1st week of flowering i use budblood to promote faster flower set and more flower tops the 2 nutes work great together with the overdrive providing the exstra kick during those last critical weeks of flowering.

along with the bigbud i use hammerhead right through flowering with the bigbud at full strenth and hammerhead at half strenth.

i must add that budblood is the best nutrient to get the plants flowering really quick but ya only use it for 1 week.

i also use superthrive in my rez with a bit of rizotonic during veg as this is a great way of ensureing that a good rootball will develop.
humic and vulvic is also a good choice to add to your nutrient tank but all these products cost money but if ya want a good crop then these nutes are what ya want


----------



## jt99 (Feb 1, 2009)

I use Carbo load,,Mollasses,,& Sr-71 micro enzymes right up til the last week before flush..BigBud in weeks 4,5,and 6....Gotta tell ya,,taste in the end is sweet,due to all the Carbs&sugars & Density & Weight just Rock...Just a Tid-Bit of info that works for me....Ive learned through trial & Error that every strain has Likes&Dis-likes...Grow'n kindu-Kush right now & Absolutely zero complaints at day 41(of 51 day flowering period) optimal harvest time.


----------



## jt99 (Feb 1, 2009)

I will Add That Super Nova Sounds Like He Knows His Stuff,,,,,gnna give the BudBlood in week one nxt round,,& from what i hear,,Pretty much all mary-jane loves that Super Thrive(just gotta be carefull not to O.D am i Right?)


----------



## SayWord (Feb 1, 2009)

hooked.on.ponics said:


> dvsdsm - I always look for corners to cut in my budget as well. A penny saved and all that. But the cool thing with Advanced Nutrients, at least in my opinion, is that like you say even the simple stuff is of high enough quality that you don't have to spend a load of money on all the extra bells and whistles.
> 
> Those extras are there if you want them and they're worth the money imho, but it's like the difference between great and awesome. The way I did it was to just start with the basics - Sensi and Big Bud - and build from there as the budget allowed.
> 
> ...


so what is vho?


----------



## headbandrocker (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice ! I am in week 5 running a og kush ,is it too late to try big bud?
How much for a quart? Any other must haves i could use between week 5 and 7?


----------



## masonite420 (Jan 20, 2011)

headbandrocker said:


> Nice ! I am in week 5 running a og kush ,is it too late to try big bud?
> How much for a quart? Any other must haves i could use between week 5 and 7?


 Big Bud is used weeks 2-5. In week 5 use half the amount of Big Bud and add House & Garden's Top Booster. This triggers late flowering getting it ready for using a high phosphorus / potassium booster such as Mad Farmer's M.O.A.B. or House and Garden's Shooting powder in weeks 7 & 8 before the week 8 flush. This method will increase resin production and yield. Peace and good luck


----------

